# Instanzen von Ebenen



## CreatorX (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo, gibt es die Möglichkeit Instanzen zu erzeugen? Damit meine ich zum Beispiel wenn ich ein Großes Hauptbild habe und darin viele kleine Objekte die in eigenen Ebenen liegen, dann möchte ich bei änderungen immer nur eine Ebene (ein Objekt) ändern und die Anderen sehen dann genauso aus, nur halt die Positionen sind natürlich anders. Ich hoffe jemand weis was ich meine (wer zum Beispiel mit Cinema arbeitet wird wissen was damit gemeint ist)


----------



## Muster Max (3. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube was Du meinst sind smart Objekts in Photoshop jedoch gibt es diese meines
Wissens erst ab Photoshopversionen CS2 und spätere. Ich selbst hier noch mit Photoshop
CS demnach kann ich nicht genau nachprüfen ob die smart Objects in Photoshop sich 
genauso verhalten wie Instazen in Cinema4D es tun.

Falls Du mit Photoshop CS2 oder 3 arbeitest würde ich da mal weiter nachforschen. Im
Handbuch sollte das dann eigentlich wunderbar erklärt sein.

mfg Muster Max

N.S.: Hier noch ein kleines Videotutorial dazu http://xeler8r.com/lessons/pscs2/s_objects/index.html


----------



## TeQs (4. Juni 2007)

Mit SmartObjects kannst du mehrere Ebenen in eine Ebene Packen. Die Verhalten sich dann wie eine neue PSD Datei in der PSD Datei. Ich weiß nicht ob du das meinst, aber selektier doch mal 2 Ebenen und klicke auf 'Im Neuen Smartobject Gruppieren'. Der Vorteil bei Smart Objects ist zudem noch, das sie nicht an Qualität verlieren, wenn du sie Transformierts etc..

Hier ein Bildschrimfoto


----------



## CreatorX (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo, bei mir ist es so, wenn ich Smart objects mache kann ich die "Objekte" gar nicht mehr Transformieren, also es lässt sich irgendwie die Größe nicht mehr ändern. Hat jemand eventuell ein deutsches Tutorial für mich?


----------



## Boromir (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo CreatorX,

vielleicht hast du die Ebene aus versehen gesperrt, dann lässt sich nichts mehr bearbeiten.

Boromir


----------



## CreatorX (10. Juni 2007)

Ja danke du hast recht, ich Depp hab zum Testen die erste Ebene als Smart Objekt gemacht und die ist ja standardmäßig geschützt. Hm, was genau heißt denn "kein Qualitätzverlust"? Werden Smart Objects in Vektorgrafiken umgewandeld oder so? Also wenn ich ein S.O. transformiere und das Bild somit verkleinere ist es beim heranzoomen immer noch verpixelt.

Ok, ich nehm das mit dem verpixelt zurück, das trifft nämlich nicht zu wenn man das Objekt wieder vergrößert, also hab ich den Sinn wohl verstanden. Nur wär es dann nicht sinnvoll wenn alle Ebenen standartmäßig Smart Objects wären dann gäbe es nie Qualytätsverlust.


----------

